# My Brother Andy Bumatai "In The Car"



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe it's because I feel so at home here...maybe it's because I am so proud of my brother, or maybe it's because I just think these should be shared...that I share this with you.

I hope this link works.






And if after it is done it also has Melveen singing one of her songs it might do your heart good to listen to that too.

Aloha and Mahalo


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok...one more then I'm done.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are so cool! I can see why you are proud of your brother. He does a great job. I have to ask, how did you end up in Minn.?


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you. He is labeled as Hawaii's first stand up comedian.
How I ended up here? The normal story, got married to a service man who was from North Dakota (that was 2 husbands ago). I was 16 the first time I married, that was _*mumble-mumble_* years ago and I'm still here (well in Minnesota/the mainland, that is.) lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

wonderfully done!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OK, now you've got me hooked. How did your brother come up with this idea? How can I find out more about him. I love the scenery in the interview with Kim Taylor Reece. That is how I imagine Hawaii to be. I've never been to Hawaii, but hubby has been there several times with the Air Force. Tell you brother he has a new fan in Oklahoma.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Scareme, I think he was just taking videos...he does a lot of that...and started doing it while driving and it caught on. You can check his videos out on youtube and he has a website: andybumatai.com 

He used to have his own show "Nitetime with Andy Bumatai" it was kind of a talk show.

And I will tell him that he has a fan in Oklahoma 

Glad you liked the videos!

You might find this humorous...back when I was married to my first husband I went home for a visit...it was when Andrew was first starting out and was very popular and...young, lol. He met me at the airport and a crowd started to gather, girls were screaming, and I was wondering "what the hell?"... I hadn't realized how popular he had become at the time...I just remember thinking back in High School when he was really interested in one of my friends, she had turned him down by saying: "I just got a brand new book-marker, and I'm dying to try it out."


----------

